# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] SIXAXIS sur DS

## La Rédaction

Un peu de bidouille et de patience auront suffi pour qu'un malade se fabrique une espèce de SIXAXIS pour la Nintendo DS. La chose vient de brancher directement sur le port mini-USB et devrait pouvoir s'adapter sur une PSP.




Voir la news (0 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Faust__

Il devrait breveter tout ca ! Ca alimentera les news dans quelques mois !

----------


## michael

Le grand public commence à découvrir l'accéléromètre...

----------


## Yoryze

C'est quoi le jeu ?

----------


## Stifler

> C'est quoi le jeu ?


c'est burnout, je ne savais meme pas qu'il etait sorti sur DS

Par contre pour la maniabilité de l'engin, je reste assez sceptique

----------


## viewww

> Le grand public commence à découvrir l'accéléromètre...


Ah c'est marrant, j'en ai pas vu dans la vidéo   ::wacko::  par contre un gyroscope  :P

----------


## Karl Moonferon

Rho, need   ::mellow::

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

On vient d'apprendre que sarkozy entend interdire l'usage de sixaxis pour les automobilistes.

----------


## Mr Sheep

la question est : a quoi sert le sixaxis ?
(a part avoir un nom hype?)

----------


## doudou0304

> la question est : a quoi sert le sixaxis ?
> (a part avoir un nom hype?)


A faire parler les curieux!

----------


## t-buster

> Un peu de bidouille et de patience auront suffit pour qu'un malade se fabrique une espèce de SIXAXIS


en plus filmer une DS noir sur fond noir le tout les volet fermé....  un vrai otaku.
oui il faut vraiment au moins être un otaku pour touver un intéret à celà.

----------


## krys

Tuning la DS qui brille dans le noir !!! ... ou c'est une edition spéciale

----------


## blouh

Mouis mais c'est bizarre la ds n'a normalement pas de mini usb, ni aucune forme de connecteur d'extention à part pour le micro.Donc il a du modifier énormément sa DS, ça n'a pas d'interet pour les joueurs lambda que nous sommes   ::mellow::

----------


## PrinceGITS

A mon avis, il a démonté et analyer se DS dans tous les sens ! Déjà les boutons et croix lumineux sont tunnig touch mais le port mini USB !   ::w00t::  

Par contre, niveau intéret : zéro !

De plus Nintendo a déjà sorti des des cartouches GBA avec un système similaire.

----------


## Kyn

Il y a du homebrew également puisque l'écran d'allumage n'est pas celui habituel.

----------


## Aldebahran

hmmm son mini usb c'est pas la prise chargeur ???  ::blink::  elle ressemble à un usb en tout cas...
à part ça ça a l'air vraiment injouable et un peu inutile pour quelqu'un de normal (je veux dire par là quelqu'un qui ne démonte pas sa déesse pour mettre des boutons fluo dedans   :;):  )

edit : ah non autant pour moi j'avais pas bien regardé....  ::):

----------


## Twinsun

Il n'y a pas que nintendo qui a sorti ce genre de chose : http://ndsmotion.com/

Bon, par contre, là ça squatte le slot 1 donc c'est valable que pour du homebrew.

----------


## Guest

Mais... mais sans dragonne, il risque d'envoyer sa DS contre le mur !  ::o:  Cet engin est dangereux !

Il devra en envoyer une (de 1mm) à chaque personne qui achètera son truc, et gratuitement.  ::mellow::

----------


## Breizhim

Le seul jeu où le gyroscope est bien exploité est Rayman et les lapinous crétinos. Franchement, la maniabilité lorsque l'on plonge dans le vide en traversant les ronds de fumée est excelente, de même pour le *pilotage* du dragon, ou encore pour déplacer la bille dans le cerveau du lapin.

----------


## Gounaiel

Moi j'ai essayé de brancher le bitoniau sur mon grille-pain... mais ma femme m'a engueulé en me disant d'aller sortir les poublles.
J'essaye demain en scrèd et je vous dis si, enfin, les tartines seront grillées uniformément (mais un peu plus au milieu, j'aime bien)

----------


## Sekkyumu

> c'est burnout, je ne savais meme pas qu'il etait sorti sur DS


Ca fait un bail, mais c'est de la pure merde :D.

Le même mec a fait un "stick analogique" pour la DS.

----------


## dr.doki

Je salue l'initiative quand même car même si pour l'instant ce n'est pas au point. 

Vu les moyens utilisés je trouve ça pas mal.

Par contre j'aime pas le fait que les touches soit lumineuses, c'est moche !

de plus ça doit péter la rétine en jouant comme lui dans le noir !

----------


## shama

un petit diy pour pc, vivement les plans.....

http://zedomax.com/blog/2006/12/06/preview...-controller/fr/

 ::w00t::   ::wub::

----------

